# XFree 2 X.org

## Mad Deer

подумываю о переходе на X.org. какие траблы могут меня ожидать? 

как бы это осуществить наиболее безболезненно?

где бы почитать об этом по-русски?

чем вообще установка и  конфигурирование x.org отличается от xfree?

как сделать прозрачность окон?

----------

## g1um

Вобщем насколько мне стало понятно то то что x.org ето комманда разработчиков не разделившые мнения с челами xfree.org. Вот они сели и взали все куски того что было зделано до конфликта и сложили их в релиз. тобиш каких либо радикальных изменений в плане хсервера нет. по поводу true transparancy (как в макос) мого сказать единое. оно не поддерживаеться не xfree и не x.org. проект по созданию xservera нового поколение с крутыми прибамбасами называеться "freedesktop.org xserver", вот они делают чтото явно новое, что на моем radeon 7500 mobility явно глючило. там и true transparancy и shape, в сети лежат ebuild'ы для freedesktop.org их и ищи, я вроде видел cvs ebuild на http://www.breakmygentoo.net/. но для повседневного юзанья тебе всетаки нада x.org,

----------

## mitya-ncc

freedesktop.org -- забавная штука, весит мало, но у меня глючила, и заработало только во фреймбуфере. Nvidia geforce4 mx 440

http://linuxshop.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9105

----------

## chiko

А скриншоты покажите плиз. Очень заценить охота.

----------

## g1um

 *chiko wrote:*   

> А скриншоты покажите плиз. Очень заценить охота.

 

ты знаеш что такое google  :Smile: ?

я тебе вот нашел скриншоты:

http://freedesktop.org/~keithp/screenshots/

----------

## Mad Deer

не. freedesktop пока не для меня. слишком много глюков. как стане по-стабильней перейду. (люблю когда красиво  :Smile:  )  Nvidia GForce 4 Ti 4200

но неужели в x.org никаких красивостей не прибавилось, хотя бы по сравнения с XFree 4.3.0 ?  :Sad: 

по-моему я видел x.org с тенями для окон

а к freedesktop нельзя прикрутить дрова от nvidia?

----------

## Mad Deer

где можно посмотреть sreenshot с x.org?

----------

## g1um

 *Mad Deer wrote:*   

> где можно посмотреть sreenshot с x.org?

 

да он такойже как и обычный xserver  :Smile:  а из красивостей гичего заметного не прибавилось.

по поводу теней, ето к вопросу о GTK shadow patch. и к KDE тоже такой есть, только я забыл где описание лежит, беги в google

----------

## Mad Deer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> да он такойже как и обычный xserver а из красивостей гичего заметного не прибавилось.
> 
> по поводу теней, ето к вопросу о GTK shadow patch. и к KDE тоже такой есть, только я забыл где описание лежит, беги в google

 

ну и хрен с ними?

а как на счёт дров от nvidia на freedesktop ?

----------

## bobr[x3]

Да сказали же тебе, что xorg это форк xfree, причем очень свежий форк. все пашет точно также.

----------

## Mad Deer

то что xorg это форк я понял.

а разьве freedesktop это форк xfree? я и спрашиваю встанут ли дрова от nvidia на freedesktop? 

читай внимательней !  :Smile: 

----------

## mitya-ncc

 *Mad Deer wrote:*   

> то что xorg это форк я понял.
> 
> а разьве freedesktop это форк xfree? я и спрашиваю встанут ли дрова от nvidia на freedesktop? 
> 
> читай внимательней ! 

 

нет, не встанут

----------

## icedank

>я и спрашиваю встанут ли дрова от nvidia на freedesktop? 

неа. нвидиа вообще с ним работать не будет. придётся выкинуть и купить нормальную видеокарту :]

----------

## Mad Deer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> неа. нвидиа вообще с ним работать не будет. придётся выкинуть и купить нормальную видеокарту :]
> 
> 

 

вот когда заработает тогда и перейду на freedasktop. а пока на xorg.

и чем тебе gforce не ндравится?

[/quote]

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Quote:*   

> Вобщем насколько мне стало понятно то то что x.org ето комманда разработчиков не разделившые мнения с челами xfree.org. 

 

С xfree.org щас вообще мало кто разделяет мнения. Они сменили лицензирование и остались в отстое. Туда им и дорого, ибо они тормозные ребята и уж слишком слабо шевелятся.

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> и чем тебе gforce не ндравится? 

 

Тем что х***ая видеокарта. Могу аргументировано. Но лень. Может быть скоро напишу что нибудь типа `Why nvidia suck`.

----------

## kitov

 *icedank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   и чем тебе gforce не ндравится?  
> 
> Тем что х***ая видеокарта. Могу аргументировано. Но лень. Может быть скоро напишу что нибудь типа `Why nvidia suck`.

 

Аргументы в студию.

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> Аргументы в студию.

 

Навскидку пару штук:

1. Хреновое 2Д.

2. Постоянные проблемы в линуксе (и не только с видео - нфорс тот же взять).

3. За теже деньги меньшие возможности/производительность чем у АТИ.

4. Да и качество 3Д не очень если чесно.

5. Да и под виндовсом с драйверами боооольшие проблемы.

6. "Миллионы мух не могут ошибаться"? А?

PS. Только не надо мне говорить про плохие драйвера АТИ - это ДАВНО уже не так.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Честно говоря звучит как одно большое твое ИМХО. Ибо получается, что у nVidia нету вообще нормальных драйверов ни под одну платформу, графика у них вся хреновая и 2D и 3D, да и еще дорогие. У меня их нету и с ними давно никаких дел не имею, быть может.... всего лишь быть может - оно так и есть. Но все мои знакомые с nVidia довольны ей, а вот с ATI замарочки встречаются. Но я как уже писал - не квалифицированый пользователь в данном вопросе. Но доводы не подтвержденые фактами всего лишь доводы.

----------

## kitov

 *icedank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Аргументы в студию. 
> 
> Навскидку пару штук:
> 
> 1. Хреновое 2Д.
> ...

 

Был у меня радеон,9800 xt,производительность в играх - нуль.После 10 минут вся палитра слетала,или просто выкидывало из игры.Перепробовал кучу ядер и драйверов,очень разочаровался и поменялся на geforce 5900 xt.Полёт нормальный.Производительность на 50% больше.Игры летают на всех оборотах.

Плюс,у меня чипсет нфорс2,прекрасно работает.Что я неправильно делаю?

----------

## mitya-ncc

 *Quote:*   

> Был у меня радеон,9800 xt,производительность в играх - нуль.../-
> 
> -/..Производительность на 50% больше.

 

на 50 % больше чем 0 ?   :Smile: 

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> Был у меня радеон,9800 xt,производительность в играх - нуль.После 10 минут вся палитра слетала,или просто выкидывало из игры.Перепробовал кучу ядер и драйверов,очень разочаровался и поменялся на geforce 5900 xt.Полёт нормальный.Производительность на 50% больше.Игры летают на всех оборотах. 

 

Не знаю. У меня 99% игр прекрасно работало на 9100. Из того во что игрался (в последние пару лет) JK/JO, JK/JA, Демиурги 2 (ой как оно у товарища на нвидии тооооормооозило), Dungeon Siege.

 *Quote:*   

> Но доводы не подтвержденые фактами всего лишь доводы.

 

Ну как я тебе подтвержу (подтвержду, подтвердю)? Тут надо самому пробовать. Рассказываю как.

1. Берём два одинаковых компа с __хорошими__ мониторами.

2. В один пихаем атишную карточку, во второй аналогичное по ценее нвидиивское поделие.

3. Смотрим (на качество 2д, скорость 3д) и в буквальном смысле охреневаем.

4. Сравниваем лёгкость отстройки под линукс.

5. Ну и в завершение пытаемся сделать тивиаут (так, для прикола).

И ещё раз повторю: "Разве миллионы мух могут быть неправы"?

 *Quote:*   

> Честно говоря звучит как одно большое твое ИМХО.

 

Увы это не ИМХО. А ИМХО это когда орут что нвидиа рулит, а на вопрос почему отвечают что просто больше ничего не видели.

----------

## kitov

 *mitya-ncc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Был у меня радеон,9800 xt,производительность в играх - нуль.../-
> 
> -/..Производительность на 50% больше. 
> 
> на 50 % больше чем 0 ?  

 

Я восхищаюсь твоим чувством юмора.  :Cool: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *icedank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <skip>
> 
> Ну как я тебе подтвержу (подтвержду, подтвердю)? Тут надо самому пробовать. Рассказываю как.
> ...

 

Хех, ты не понял. В таких ситуациях нужно приводить ссылки авторитетных журналов, лабораторий и других доверенных организаций, которые провели эксперементы, тесты и т.д. и опубликовали результаты сравнений этих товаров (или услуг).

----------

## hermes_jr

Ндаа... далеко ушли от "XFree 2 X.org", да и вообще от тематики форумов gentoo.

Матрокс рулит!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Ндаа... далеко ушли от "XFree 2 X.org", да и вообще от тематики форумов gentoo.
> 
> Матрокс рулит! :lol:

 

Ой, да мне фапше начхать. Последний раз у меня была nVidia 2 года назад. Распрощался я с DRI года назад, с тех пор максимум на что способено мое корыто - glxgeras -  273.600 FPS :) Просто было интересно, неужели все так сильно изменилось с тех пор. Но видимо не в том, месте интересуюсь, нужно самому погуглить как следует по этому вопросу.

ЗЫ. Рулит Ксинерама, и всего то нужно, видяшку PCI'ную вторую. Вот енто действительно удобно.

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> Матрокс рулит!

 

Это оно конечно да. Но:

1. Матроксы довольно сложно найти.

2. 3Д тоже хоцца.

3. У атишных карт 2Д ненамного хуже чем у матрокса.

 *Quote:*   

> Хех, ты не понял. В таких ситуациях нужно приводить ссылки авторитетных журналов, лабораторий и других доверенных организаций, которые провели эксперементы, тесты и т.д. и опубликовали результаты сравнений этих товаров (или услуг).

 

Вертел я эти журналы и ко понятно где. Тама вообще много чего пишут (например про рулящий всё и вся виндофз на одной странице и тоже самое про линукс на другой). 

В вопросе с железом (видеосистема, клавиши, звук) я доверяю ТОЛЬКО себе. Остальные идут лесом.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *icedank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Вертел я эти журналы и ко понятно где. Тама вообще много чего пишут (например про рулящий всё и вся виндофз на одной странице и тоже самое про линукс на другой).

 

Ну чтож, значит плохие вертел ;)

 *icedank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В вопросе с железом (видеосистема, клавиши, звук) я доверяю ТОЛЬКО себе. Остальные идут лесом.

 

Ну тогда представь, что другие так же думают. Отсюда выходит, что ты идешь лесом и твои слова ничего не значат ;) Вот потому, то я и просил факты какие-либо привести из нормальных источников. У меня более интелектуальная система оценок информации, чем у тебя. Есть источники которым я доверяю больше, есть которым меньше ;)

----------

## g1um

CGI 4 цвета rules  :Smile:  всем спать.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Нах, нах! Курсовая не сделана, так что бодрствовать! И главное в зеркало не смотреть, а то что-то ужастное там на тебя еще посмотрит %)

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> Ну чтож, значит плохие вертел  

 

Yup. That only means that there are no good of this kind :]

 *Quote:*   

> Ну тогда представь, что другие так же думают. Отсюда выходит, что ты идешь лесом и твои слова ничего не значат  Вот потому, то я и просил факты какие-либо привести из нормальных источников. У меня более интелектуальная система оценок информации, чем у тебя. Есть источники которым я доверяю больше, есть которым меньше 

 

You can trust some magazine more than yourself? Blah!

"I haven't read Solgenicin, but I can't stand looking at it :]" (c)

PS. Sorry for english, I don't like to use translit, and can't setup russian locale (not my PC).

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Дык, если у меня нету этого железа, то и проверить не могу. Я скорее повеверю цифрам в журнале (или другом источнике, которому я доверяю) чем тебе. Я не говорю, что я любой вещи доверяю. Просто скажем некотоыре издания или он-лайн периодики я читаю, сверю со своим опытом, на основе этого я делаю выводы о достоверности информации.

----------

## norguhtar

Так а теперь слушем Батько Махно =)

Щютка! =) 

Просто послушайте того кто эту штуку юзает 3 недели каждый день.

Для LCD моников рекомендую Xorg. Какого ... XFree 4.3.0 кривое сглаживание делает не знаю... Но на Xorg сглаживание по сравнению с XFree 4.3.0 просто потрясное. И на CRT монике тоже здорово заметно.

Из приколов. Исчез муавр! Взял и исчез! Настройки те же. GLX-gears стандартное окошко ATI Radeon 9000 VIVO 128Mb 1500 fps     :Shocked:  ... 

XFree отдыхает... Работает в 2 раза быстрее... Драйвера кстати ati-drivers 3.7.6 от ATI. Минусы. Пока не работает XV расширение. Смотрим видево в -vo gl2 =). Вышли свежие дровусики попробуем... С Nvidia кстати проблем нет. Вообще. Читаем англоизычную часть форума посвещенную обкатке Xorg. Так что дерзайте. 

PS 2D работает хорошо. А nvidia извините уродство. Когда там шейдеры в GForce появились ???  А ? Правильно GForce 4 не обрезанный. Ниче что они в Radeon 7500 серии еся ?

----------

## norguhtar

Так все имеющие карты ATI! Можно смело переходить на xorg-x11. Только надо ставить ati-drivers 3.9.0 =) Все фурычит в том числе и XV.

PS Оттестировано мной =)

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Перед тем как начать X.Org мучать, прочтите для начала http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml.

 *Quote:*   

> Для LCD моников рекомендую Xorg. Какого ... XFree 4.3.0 кривое сглаживание делает не знаю... Но на Xorg сглаживание по сравнению с XFree 4.3.0 просто потрясное. И на CRT монике тоже здорово заметно. 

 

А не могли бы вы показать скриншоты, уж очень интересно, чем оно лучше в плане сглаживания ;)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Из приколов. Исчез муавр! Взял и исчез!

 

А это еще что за зверь?

 *Quote:*   

> XFree отдыхает... Работает в 2 раза быстрее... 

 

А это еще откуда? На чем тестировали, какой прирост в процентах?

Просто слабо верится... Ну форкнулись они, ну доправили ляпы всякие и багфиксы внесли. Но чтобы бегало в два раза быстре, нужно полностью переписать движок весь, а ни этим явно не занимались.

Если все изменения которые у вас появились, связаны просто с новыми драйверами к вашей видео-карте, то вы можете просто попробовать их поставить и в XFree 4.3 (что я и сделал, ибо последний стабильный ебилд, ставил драйвера за октябрь прошлого года)

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Так, блин, поддался таки я на соблазны искусителей ;)

Ничего нового в X.org, как и ожидалось, я не заметил (хотя в тайне надеялся на что-то ;)

По поводу сглаживания тоже странно. Ибо сглаживание происходит на стороне клиента, X сервер не принимает в этом никакого участия, только отрисовывает (в версии xft1 на стороне сервера еще происходило согласовывание сглаженного глифа с фоном, в xft2 и это перенесено на сторону клиента, если у иксов нету соответствующего расширения аппаратно-зависимого render'а). Я думаю, что ты просто обновил свой пакет fontconfig - там после инстала запускается fc-cache который проиндексировал все твои фонты, чего почему-то у тебя не было сделано раньше :/

----------

## norguhtar

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Для LCD моников рекомендую Xorg. Какого ... XFree 4.3.0 кривое сглаживание делает не знаю... Но на Xorg сглаживание по сравнению с XFree 4.3.0 просто потрясное. И на CRT монике тоже здорово заметно.  
> ...

 

Гм в понедельник сделаю парочку. Дома CRT.

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Из приколов. Исчез муавр! Взял и исчез!
> ...

 

На некоторых мониторах + видеокарта (обычно зависит от DAC)

вылязят разводы. Которые замечательно видно на стандартном фоне X-windows =). Они пропали. Хотя в XFree 4.3.0 он был но слабый. Хотя могет я кабель до ткнул =)

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   XFree отдыхает... Работает в 2 раза быстрее...  
> 
> А это еще откуда? На чем тестировали, какой прирост в процентах?
> ...

 

Гмм в XFree 4.3.0  glxgears 900 fps 

В Xorg-X11 glxgears 1500 fps

чистый GL, драйверье одно и тоже.

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Если все изменения которые у вас появились, связаны просто с новыми драйверами к вашей видео-карте, то вы можете просто попробовать их поставить и в XFree 4.3 (что я и сделал, ибо последний стабильный ебилд, ставил драйвера за октябрь прошлого года)

 

Неа драйверье одно и тоже... Хотя... хотя не ядро я потом пересобрал =)Last edited by norguhtar on Sat May 29, 2004 5:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## norguhtar

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> Так, блин, поддался таки я на соблазны искусителей 
> 
> Ничего нового в X.org, как и ожидалось, я не заметил (хотя в тайне надеялся на что-то 
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy: 

Все равно переходить, оффициальных билдов для 4.4.0 я что-то не вижу =) 

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> По поводу сглаживания тоже странно. Ибо сглаживание происходит на стороне клиента, X сервер не принимает в этом никакого участия, только отрисовывает (в версии xft1 на стороне сервера еще происходило согласовывание сглаженного глифа с фоном, в xft2 и это перенесено на сторону клиента, если у иксов нету соответствующего расширения аппаратно-зависимого render'а). Я думаю, что ты просто обновил свой пакет fontconfig - там после инстала запускается fc-cache который проиндексировал все твои фонты, чего почему-то у тебя не было сделано раньше :/

 

Для начала поставь вместо freetype движка стандартный xtt =). Ужасть =). Особенно для GTK+ 1.x приложений. В XFree столял он же, видно с этим были связаны глюки. В Xorg-X11 он вообще очень жутко отрисовывает. Видно с этим глюки на LCD были связаны. =) Ну и плюс freetype 2.6.x был воткнут вместо 2.5.x  =). А как связанно с этим индексация фонтов? Что до бани, что после бани количество фонтов одинаковое. Индексация при каждой перезагрузке делается.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *norguhtar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Гм в понедельник сделаю парочку. Дома CRT.
> 
> 

 

А что сглаживание шрифтов на скриншоте измениться от того, какой у вас монитор? ;)))

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> На некоторых мониторах + видеокарта (обычно зависит от DAC)
> 
> вылязят разводы. Которые замечательно видно на стандартном фоне X-windows =). Они пропали. Хотя в XFree 4.3.0 он был но слабый. Хотя могет я кабель до ткнул =)
> ...

 

Ясно, первый рас слышу про такое, никогда не видел и не встречал ни у кого.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Гмм в XFree 4.3.0  glxgears 900 fps 
> 
> В Xorg-X11 glxgears 1500 fps
> ...

 

Сильно.... Хорошо значит пофиксили старые баги, не думаю что на всех чипсетах такое, тебе видимо повезло. Мое чудо вообще не имеет DRI :)

 *Quote:*   

> Все равно переходить, оффициальных билдов для 4.4.0 я что-то не вижу =) 

 

Что верно, то верно.

 *Quote:*   

> Для начала поставь вместо freetype движка стандартный xtt =). Ужасть =). Особенно для GTK+ 1.x приложений. В XFree столял он же, видно с этим были связаны глюки. В Xorg-X11 он вообще очень жутко отрисовывает. Видно с этим глюки на LCD были связаны. =) Ну и плюс freetype 2.6.x был воткнут вместо 2.5.x =). 

 

Зачем мне ее ставить? С 2002 года у всех давно стоит Xft2+freetype.

Хм, смотрю вот щас xorg-x11-6.7.0.ebuild, и нахожу только

   >=media-libs/freetype-2.1.4

У меня стоит media-libs/freetype-2.1.5-r1 (это последняя доступная и для x86 и для ~x86), и она же стояла, когда были XFree-3.3

 *Quote:*   

> * Fontconfig will no longer be installed by default since that has often/usually resulted in overwriting more recent versions. The fontconfig version 2.2.2 shipped in X11R6.7.0 needs to be built to allow programs in the tree to build that depend on it, but those programs will run fine using installed versions of fontconfig. If you do want to install the version shipped in X11R6.7.0 add:
> 
>  #define InstallFontconfigLibrary YES
> 
> to your host.def. We recommend instead if you need to install a current fontconfig version, to get the current version from fontconfig.org.
> ...

 

Но я не нашел в ebuild'е ни одной опции, чтобы использовались встроеные FreeType/FontConfig => используются установленые в системе, т.е. точно такие же как и в xfree 4.3

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> А как связанно с этим индексация фонтов? Что до бани, что после бани количество фонтов одинаковое. Индексация при каждой перезагрузке делается.
> 
> 

 

А у меня индексация не делается сама.

ЗЫ. Вообщем, по мелочам они много чего сделали, больше напоминает множественые баг-фиксы, но ничего нового они не добавили.

----------

## norguhtar

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А что сглаживание шрифтов на скриншоте измениться от того, какой у вас монитор? ))
> 
> 

 

Еще как !  :Very Happy:  Просто с gprs что-то выкладывать напряжно.

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ясно, первый раз слышу про такое, никогда не видел и не встречал ни у кого.
> 
> 

 

Зависит от монитора на новых его видно только на максимально возможных разрешениях.

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Сильно.... Хорошо значит пофиксили старые баги, не думаю что на всех чипсетах такое, тебе видимо повезло. Мое чудо вообще не имеет DRI 
> 
> 

 

У меня ATI Radeon 9000 =) Что у тебя за чудо такое? =)

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Зачем мне ее ставить? С 2002 года у всех давно стоит Xft2+freetype.
> 
> Хм, смотрю вот щас xorg-x11-6.7.0.ebuild, и нахожу только
> ...

 

Гым а XMMS? Он родной отрисовкой фонтов пользуется GTK+ версия первая.

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Но я не нашел в ebuild'е ни одной опции, чтобы использовались встроеные FreeType/FontConfig => используются установленые в системе, т.е. точно такие же как и в xfree 4.3
> 
> 

 

Дык =) Зато я обновил системные.

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ЗЫ. Вообщем, по мелочам они много чего сделали, больше напоминает множественые баг-фиксы, но ничего нового они не добавили.

 

Дык это не freedesktop =). Кстати почему xorg-x11 быстрее собирается?

----------

## norguhtar

А вот и примерчик муавра.

http://xbox.shallax.com/ShALLaX/Linux/wmaker.jpg

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

в XMMS'е ничего не заметил ;))))

имхо пора на beep (gtk+-2 форк xmms'а) переходить

Про Муавра спасибо.

У меня стоит SiS 650M интегрированая ;) 

Почему быстрее... хм... это надо ebuild'ы изучать.

----------

## icedank

1. А разве оно не `муар` называется

2. xmms в топку (/dev/null)

----------

## norguhtar

 *icedank wrote:*   

> 1. А разве оно не `муар` называется
> 
> 

 

Вроде да =)

 *icedank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. xmms в топку (/dev/null)
> 
> 

 

Патч к другому плееру для корректного отображения тегов в кодировке Win.

Сконвертируйте в UTF в KOI8-R не катит. 10 Гигов.

----------

## icedank

>Патч к другому плееру для корректного отображения тегов в кодировке Win. 

Ну например mp3blaster. Из коробки. Тока в конфиг добавляем `CharsetTable = /usr/share/mp3blaster/charmap/win2koi.tbl`

БТВ. Выражение `к другому плееру` подразумевает что хммс является плеером. Что в корне не верно :]

----------

